

Closed My Startup 2 Weeks Ago ($$ probs) but Everybody Is Still Working. Harder. - tomasien
http://sgtsaysdrink.tumblr.com/post/26855121904/i-closed-my-startup-2-weeks-ago-because-we-ran-out-of

======
kkt262
What startup was it? I couldn't find the URL in the article.

~~~
tomasien
In my profile actually, wanna keep that a bit low key

